# my siamese kitten



## ronss (Dec 12, 2010)

the picture where he is youngest, i just got him from the humaine society(arizona)...he had a cold, and was taken to the vet soon after i took the pic of him...you can see he has a runny noise , the poor thing..

the other pics are older, and the one is where he is 6 months, his age now. CAN SOMEONE TELL ME IF HE IS A CHOC POINIT OR SEAL POINT?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

This is the difference from what I've read:



> Seals have a fawn body, with dark chocolate colored points. Their paw pads are dark brown, as is their nose leather.
> 
> Chocolates have an ivory body, with milk chocolate points. Their paw pads and nose leather is a rosy brown color.


Since he doesn't have papers, he could be mixed with anything else. No matter what, he's adorable!!


----------



## ronss (Dec 12, 2010)

I took more pics, smaller, will install them in a minute...i believe he leans towards seal point, just a quess...i cannot seem to edit the first post to install new pics????????:catmilk


----------



## Stoutcat (Jan 3, 2011)

Awww, what a sweetie!


----------



## ronss (Dec 12, 2010)

thanks...hes nice cat, though just wants to eat everytime i do, and my food..i am going to control his diet, not going to have a fat cat like my friends.:catmilk


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Kittens can eat mostly all they want for about the first 10 months. They burn off so much energy.


----------



## ronss (Dec 12, 2010)

smaller pics


----------



## ronss (Dec 12, 2010)

smaller pics


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

He's a hard one, in some pics I think he looks like a chocolate point, in others a seal point. His face points look darker than his leg points which is confusing. He's completely adorable though! I have a soft spot for siamese!


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

shows that you never know what can be found at a shelter!!!! one very nice cat...


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Gorgeous kitty!


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Ask him. He's a Siamese. He'll give you a LONG explaination of his background.


----------



## hdunne (Jan 2, 2011)

So adorable! In places he looks kind of startled by the camera, though (which just makes him cuter)


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

He's lovely! To distinguish between chocolate and seal, you could check his paw pads. As posted my Marie, the paw pads of a seal are typically very dark (almost black), whereas the pads of a chocolate are cinnamon color with a pink undertone. I can't see the paw pads in the pictures.


----------



## ronss (Dec 12, 2010)

Dave_ph said:


> Ask him. He's a Siamese. He'll give you a LONG explaination of his background.


i got a laugh on that....he did tell me, it took 2 hours, got a few scratch marks because i kept interrupting him. got a short fuse


----------



## Milky's Mammy (Oct 17, 2011)

Aw, he's cute and looks very gentle!


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Adorable kitten you have here! 

If he is already this dark at 6 month old, then he is definitely a seal point. Choc is a lot lighter, where body will be ivory, and the point won't darken until 1 year old or even later.

Here is a pic of my choc girl at 7 1/2 month old. You can see how light her point is, and her body is (and will be) pure white


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

He's so cute!! What's his name?
He colors have gotten dark very quickly for 6 months. I was gonna say Chocolate Point, but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## SomeRandomChick (Sep 11, 2011)

He's a beautiful boy! I vote for seal point too, mostly based on his background coloring, but of course, I'm no expert.


----------



## Taucross (Nov 12, 2011)

aww he looks like our Sammy! We found him at a shleter too. He is almost def a seal point. congrats on the new addition to your family ...

and a question for the Siamese owners here ... anyone else have a cat that "smurgles"? that is suckles on your ears or any other likely body part? Sam actually gave our daughter a kitten sized hickey once which we laughed over for days. And my earlobes became chapped for a few months until his adult teeth came in ... LOL:cool


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

My MowMow is an ear sucker. Blech, so much drool. I can only tolerate for a few seconds before I have to stop him and jump up to wipe off my ear.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

I vote for seal, too. Here's a pic of my Lacey, who is a seal point Balinese:


----------

